# Halleli Nafshi (Psalm 146) by Assaf Brown



## Benny (Feb 4, 2013)

Enjoy this!!




Benny


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Benny said:


> Enjoy this!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do we have to


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Pugg said:


> Do we have to


Yes, otherwise it's antisemitism and you will be lynched for it.


----------

